# Anyone has shipped by FedEx before?



## chris888222 (Aug 9, 2012)

This is quite urgent... So I really hope someone who has experience could help... 

I have a parcel from Osaka to Singapore and it is being shipped by FedEx. 
The service is simply Priority Pak, which I have absolutely no idea how long it takes and what it is.

That thing has an "estimated delivery" on Aug 10 (tomorrow) before 5PM JST/6PM SST.

However it is still on the "initiated" stage, so I DOUBT it'll arrive so soon.

Are their predictions usually accurate? I might need to head out tomorrow with the family but I really need someone to be at home to intercept that parcel.

If I missed it, what should I do? 

How fast does this "Priority Pak" ship? I want it based on true experiences. 

Thanks! 

I am a huge noob because this is the first time I'm shipping with FedEx.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't have any personal experience, but:

Shipping internationally via priority mail has an estimated shipping time of one, two, or three days. General experience from shipping companies tells me that for the most part, estimations are fairly accurate as long as you don't have a lazy driver that's supposed to deliver your package. The driver also depends on what will occur if nobody is home: either they'll leave the package on the doorstep anyways and say somebody was home to receive it (it's happened to my family before), or they'll leave a note saying you weren't home when they tried to deliver it and they'll probably have you pick it up from the local distribution center.

You really shouldn't be depending on the fluctuating dependency of delivery services though. If you're really so worried, just be home at the times the package may arrive until the day you get it.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Aug 9, 2012)

I have received goods from china sent via FedEx and it arrived in the 3 days specified.

I suppose It depends on the priority of the package.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> I don't have any personal experience, but:
> 
> Shipping internationally via priority mail has an estimated shipping time of one, two, or three days. General experience from shipping companies tells me that for the most part, estimations are fairly accurate as long as you don't have a lazy driver that's supposed to deliver your package. The driver also depends on what will occur if nobody is home: either they'll leave the package on the doorstep anyways and say somebody was home to receive it (it's happened to my family before), or they'll leave a note saying you weren't home when they tried to deliver it and they'll probably have you pick it up from the local distribution center.
> 
> You really shouldn't be depending on the fluctuating dependency of delivery services though. If you're really so worried, just be home at the times the package may arrive until the day you get it.


Thanks for the detailed answer.

Leave at your doorstep? Holy crap. I better stay at home then. :/

I sure hope this delivery date is accurate.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn sorry for this double post 

I emailed my friend and he says that he has already shipped the parcel out to Kansai Airport.

The anticipated ship date is Aug 8 and the estimated delivery is Aug 10 before 6PM (TODAY).

But right now that crap is still in "INITIATED".

I'm getting quite worried. Is this normal?

EDIT: the dates have NEVER changed.

Here's a pic:


Spoiler


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 10, 2012)

Well there isn't anything to worry about if it hasn't arrived yet. There's a multitude of reasons for why that could be, and tracking is a pretty flawed system. Take it from a guy who recieves around 5-10 packages a month...don't cry over tracking. The ONLY shipping company i've ever dealt with that has 100% accurate tracking, is EMS. Damn awesome service (though expensive). FedEx and pretty much anything else I could have dealt with is about a 50/50 chance they don't screw up the tracking somewhere. The delivery date is a guess that's tied to circumstance. Many things could slow down your package.

Don't sweat it.
Also you can get the driver who delivered your package in a whooole lot of trouble if they just leave it on the doorstep without specific instruction to do so. That's NOT standard procedure. They have to be instructed to do so or they will NOT do that. I dunno if it's a north american thing or whatver, but my delivery dude has to leave a thing on my door saying a package was missed, the date, and who it was for. It's a minor inconvenience at best.


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2012)

Never had any issues with fedex, usps on the other hand.... don't get me started


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Well there isn't anything to worry about if it hasn't arrived yet. There's a multitude of reasons for why that could be, and tracking is a pretty flawed system. Take it from a guy who recieves around 5-10 packages a month...don't cry over tracking. The ONLY shipping company i've ever dealt with that has 100% accurate tracking, is EMS. Damn awesome service (though expensive). FedEx and pretty much anything else I could have dealt with is about a 50/50 chance they don't screw up the tracking somewhere. The delivery date is a guess that's tied to circumstance. Many things could slow down your package.
> 
> Don't sweat it.
> Also you can get the driver who delivered your package in a whooole lot of trouble if they just leave it on the doorstep without specific instruction to do so. That's NOT standard procedure. They have to be instructed to do so or they will NOT do that. I dunno if it's a north american thing or whatver, but my delivery dude has to leave a thing on my door saying a package was missed, the date, and who it was for. It's a minor inconvenience at best.


This gave me a bit of assurance. 
I think I'll just wait for today to see if that package really arrives.

The only company which I've shipped with is DB Schenker and they SUCK SHIT. 
Rude and complacent staff, expensive shipping costs...
One day I was in the bathroom when their delivery arrives. They left in less than a minute and told me that they'll charge for diversion.
They don't even use some DB Schenker van.
I really hope FedEx is a lot different.


----------



## chains_of_androm (Aug 10, 2012)

Generally pretty accurate, but I've had one package delayed by over 2 weeks and another package lost (only 80% reimbursement too).


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hopefully it arrives today and it was just some non-updating (since my friend already shipped it).

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Pleng (Aug 10, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> EMS. Damn awesome service (though expensive).



huh what? wow. Both where I come from and where I am now, EMS is the cheapest of the insured & signed for services!


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 10, 2012)

FINALLY.

FedEx picked up my package from Osaka!



The new date is 8/13/12.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm from the UK, Fed ex isn't really used much over here but when tracking parcels over here I would say 60% of the time I've tracked mine the tracking has been delayed/behind.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 11, 2012)

Now my pack is at the local FedEx facility... It's there for 1 hour now.

What are the chances of me getting it today? 

EDIT: no details given

EDIT AGAIN: they repeated the same status, still no details.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 11, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Now my pack is at the local FedEx facility... It's there for 1 hour now.
> 
> What are the chances of me getting it today?
> 
> ...


Unlikely. I don't think delivery men work on weekends.

You'll have to wait till Monday


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 11, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Now my pack is at the local FedEx facility... It's there for 1 hour now.
> ...


FedEx SG work on Saturdays at no extra charge - but up till 1PM I think.

Yeah, most likely monday. Oh well.


----------

